# Diver needed to scrape boat



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Need an experienced diver to scrape 38' hull and props at Bahia Mar marina this week. 931-625-2646 Eric


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Albatross is great. Spelling not correct. Search here for it


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice talking to you Eric. Josh Arrowood is my name. Will send you updates soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Josh. Will do!


----------

